# So many home theater options: Please Helpl!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings HTS Members,

I am creating a home theater in my basement and have a challenge with the shape of the room. If you are facing where the television will be placed the wall to the right is long while the wall to the left is short. I am looking at purchasing a 7.1 system. How do I mount the right wall side speaker? Should I mount to the ceiling on that side?

Thanks for your responses!

~MLGamer


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> Greetings HTS Members,
> 
> I am creating a home theater in my basement and have a challenge with the shape of the room. If you are facing where the television will be placed the wall to the right is long while the wall to the left is short. I am looking at purchasing a 7.1 system. How do I mount the right wall side speaker? Should I mount to the ceiling on that side?
> 
> ...


ML,
Welcome to HTS. If you could provide a picture of a sketch of the room, it would be of great assistance. In addition, what kind of budget are you considering?
Cheers,
J


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Jack,

Thanks for the quick and VERY detailed reply. I cannot wait to research the information you provided.I misread your system to be a recommendation for me.

~MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Jack,

My budget is $3,500 for the surround sound system and $1,500 for the receiver.

~MLGamer


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> Jungle Jack,
> 
> My budget is $3,500 for the surround sound system and $1,500 for the receiver.
> 
> ~MLGamer


Hello,
A $5000 budget should provide for an excellent HT. If due to room constraints you need to go In Wall or Ceiling, you really should do the same for both channels.

If doing 7.1, I would allocate the 6th and 7th channels to Width or Height using Audyssey DSX or DTS:NEO.
Personally, I have been more impressed by this application than using Surround Back channels.
Cheers,
J


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. I am planning on a 7.1 system. What do you mean by allocating the sixth and seventh channel to width or height? Also, what is the best system I can buy in speakers and a receiver for $5,000?

With much appreciation,

MLGamer


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Width and height channels are part of Audyssey DSX. You should be able to get a receiver that will do that in the $1500 range. Look for receivers that feature 9.1 or 11.1 channels. Onkyo and Denon are popular brands that feature A-DSX in some of their upper models.

To get the best bang for the buck, many of our members, including me, have purchased factory refurbished receivers from here:

http://www.accessories4less.com/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> Thanks. I am planning on a 7.1 system. What do you mean by allocating the sixth and seventh channel to width or height? Also, what is the best system I can buy in speakers and a receiver for $5,000?
> 
> With much appreciation,
> 
> MLGamer


As you are discussing a 7.1 HT, beyond the 5 traditional channels (FL, CC, FR. SL. SR), what I am writing about is allocating the additional channels to the front of the room as opposed to running Surround Back Left and Surround Back Right Channels.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Jack,

I am using an interior design software program to layout the basement. I created a print screen in Microsoft Word but, do to size constraints, was not able to successfully upload it; therefore, I will describe the layout as best as I can. The wall where the television (60-65") will be is approximately 20' long. The wall to the left as your facing the television wall is 24" long. On the other side, the wall to the right is approximately 10' long before jutting away from the center of the room an additional 6 feet. So, I have a twenty-four foot wall on one side and a ten foot wall on the other side. Based on my initial inspection after reviewing HT layout diagrams, the ten foot wall falls shy of the optimal channel four speaker placement. Any suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated.

~MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Good information. I had not considered refurbished. I will take a look. In your experience, have you had any problems with refurbished?

~MLGamer


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> Jungle Jack,
> 
> I am using an interior design software program to layout the basement. I created a print screen in Microsoft Word but, do to size constraints, was not able to successfully upload it; therefore, I will describe the layout as best as I can. The wall where the television (60-65") will be is approximately 20' long. The wall to the left as your facing the television wall is 24" long. On the other side, the wall to the right is approximately 10' long before jutting away from the center of the room an additional 6 feet. So, I have a twenty-four foot wall on one side and a ten foot wall on the other side. Based on my initial inspection after reviewing HT layout diagrams, the ten foot wall falls shy of the optimal channel four speaker placement. Any suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ~MLGamer


Hello,
From the way it reads, I would setup the surrounds at 10 feet away with your primary listening position being around a foot in front of that. It would be also quite advantageous to sit around 9-10 feet away from a 60-65 inch display.

At or before the 10 foot mark or wherever the sidewalls begin to diverge, setup the Surrounds either by using a bracket to setup conventional surround speakers or you could also of course go the In or On Wall route.

Given the issues with the side walls, it makes even more sense to use Height or Width channels up front as opposed to using SBL/SBR. Again, even a sketch would really help in trying to visualize this room. 
Cheers,
J


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Jack,

Attached is an illustration of the basement design where the HT will be located. Thanks again for all of your insight and expertise. In addition to your response regarding setup, can you please provide a short list of HT brands for surround sound systems and receivers that will provide high quality within my $5,000 budget?

With much appreciation,

MLGamer


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would highly recommend going out to audition some speakers. It is most common at the most entry level where all the speakers and electronics are bundled into one box. 

I would give serious consideration to Focal Speakers. Especially as Accessories4less has an outstanding deal on Piano Black finish Chorus 814v's for $1000 off. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...loorstanding-Speakers-Gloss-Black-Pair/1.html
And the matching Center Channel:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Dual-6-Center-Speaker-Gloss-Black-Each/1.html
Another intriguing deal is the Klipsch Icon WF-35's from Newegg that are available for $540 a pair ($1500 MSRP) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082 They also have the matching Center Channel and Surrounds for $179 and $360 a pair respectively. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780086
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780088
And finally, the PSB GT-1's retail for $2000 a pair and are available for $699 at dmc-electronics.com .

Depending on whether or not you need to use mounted speakers will somewhat dictate which surrounds to recommend. Ideally, another pair of Focal 814v's, but there are many In/On Wall choices. For the Subwoofer, I would go with the HSU Research VTF-3 MKIV. http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html

For an AVR, I must say that I have greatly enjoyed my Denon AVR-4520CI. The same place that has the Focal's on sale offers the 4520 B-Stock or refurbished for around $1800. I would guess if purchasing the Focals and the AVR from there it might be possible to get an even bigger discount and or free cabling.
Other AVR's I would consider include the Yamaha Aventage RX-A3020, Onkyo TX-NR3009, Marantz SR7007, and Pioneer Elite SC-67.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

